# Bananas



## MiCHiE (Oct 26, 2008)

Which I do not eat, BTW. I had just been itching to wear yellow for forever...So, I did a twist on something neutral and went BANANAS.

















Eyes:

UDPP
Corn Shadestick
Goldmine 
Ben Nye Sun Yellow
Brown Down
Mulch
Shroom

Benefit Babecake Black Liner
Ardell Babies Lashes
UD Bourbon 24/7 Liner

Bateau (Brows)
Spiked Brow Pencil






Face:

MSF Natural Dark
MSF Natural Deep Dark
CARGO Panama Blush
Metal Rock MSF

Lips:

P+P Lip
Too Faced Borderline
UD Wallflower Lip Gunk


----------



## lipshock (Oct 26, 2008)

That yellow is so pretty!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 26, 2008)

Yellow looks HOT on you! So pretty!


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 26, 2008)

I love that color and the liner is awesome!


----------



## rbella (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh my GOD!  I LOVE this.  This really looks good on you.  I would love to be able to pull that off, you look awesome!!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 26, 2008)

oh yum


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 26, 2008)

This is hot. I'm stealing it tomorrow. Thanks for making my morning easy. Gorgeous.


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks, everyone! This one was a last minute look this morning before work, but I LOVED it when I finished. Glad y'all like it too!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_This is hot. I'm stealing it tomorrow. Thanks for making my morning easy. Gorgeous._

 
Oohh, please post it if you do it!


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm going to have to improvise but yeah. *steals*


----------



## blinkymei (Oct 26, 2008)

very pretty! i wish i could work that color


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 26, 2008)

wow...the blending is perfection...so are your eyebrows..You look so pretty in that last pic!


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 26, 2008)

Lookin' great!!!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 26, 2008)

Love it! I've been wanting to wear some yellow too.


----------



## Snow_White (Oct 26, 2008)

The yellow looks great on you. Good job on the liner too.


----------



## ilovegreen (Oct 26, 2008)

Thats such a hot colour on you, great job


----------



## Odette (Oct 26, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 26, 2008)

pretty girl! love this look on you!


----------



## nunu (Oct 26, 2008)

beautiful!!


----------



## User67 (Oct 26, 2008)

This is beautiful! Where did you place the colors?


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_This is beautiful! Where did you place the colors?_

 
Corn: Lid, slightly blended into Inner Crease
Goldmine: Lid, Over Corn
Ben Nye Sun Yellow: Lid, Over Goldmine, concentrated along lashline
Brown Down: Blended from the Outer Crease into the inner and slightly above crease
Mulch: Outer Crease
Shroom: From the Inner Corner, dragged to the highlight


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 26, 2008)

This is beautiful and so well blended. The liner is pretty too


----------



## kimmy (Oct 26, 2008)

yellow looks superhot on your skintone. _super hot_.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 26, 2008)

Very pretty! I like yellow e/s.


----------



## aziajs (Oct 26, 2008)

Pretty!


----------



## TDoll (Oct 26, 2008)

I love it!


----------



## ThePostcardOrg (Oct 26, 2008)

PRETTY! I love Ben Nye's Sun Yellow! <3


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 26, 2008)

Girl I had to come peep this agian...quickly saves to my inspiration folder..Like Shimmer I am so stealing this look...OH but I need you to come do my liner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!


----------



## Perple1 (Oct 26, 2008)

OOOOhhh, love this!!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Oct 26, 2008)

I looooove this on you!!! May have to be a favorite of looks youve done... just beautiful


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Girl I had to come peep this agian...quickly saves to my inspiration folder..Like Shimmer I am so stealing this look...OH but I need you to come do my liner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!_

 
Ha! My liner is just about the one thing I can do without thinking.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotpink1326* 

 
_I looooove this on you!!! May have to be a favorite of looks youve done... just beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Glad you like it! It's one of my faves, too.


----------



## shootout (Oct 26, 2008)

Gorgeous!
You're so pretty.


----------



## kattybadatty (Oct 26, 2008)

pretty pretty


----------



## ashleydenise (Oct 26, 2008)

This looks good, your blending is AMAZING!


----------



## This Is Mine (Oct 27, 2008)

very pretty!!


----------



## couturesista (Oct 27, 2008)

Pretty!


----------



## User67 (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Corn: Lid, slightly blended into Inner Crease
Goldmine: Lid, Over Corn
Ben Nye Sun Yellow: Lid, Over Goldmine, concentrated along lashline
Brown Down: Blended from the Outer Crease into the inner and slightly above crease
Mulch: Outer Crease
Shroom: From the Inner Corner, dragged to the highlight_

 
I am in love with this look!


----------



## joey444 (Oct 27, 2008)

That yellow looks awsome on you!


----------



## florabundance (Oct 27, 2008)

beautiful look. i thought it was gonna be SUPER bright and stuff, but u made it subtle+gorgeous


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 27, 2008)

Yellows and golds on your skintone are amazing!


----------



## makeba (Oct 27, 2008)

i love this combo on you. i had a love for yellow this summer and its such an awesome color. i need to try this combo you did


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Oct 27, 2008)

Oooh, I like this a lot!!!


----------



## NewlyMACd (Oct 27, 2008)

Stunning.  So nice and so perfectly done


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_I am in love with this look!_

 
Please do it and post! I know you would rock it!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_beautiful look. i thought it was gonna be SUPER bright and stuff, but u made it subtle+gorgeous_

 
It's so funny. Still a great way to rock color in a more sophisticated way, I think.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_i love this combo on you. i had a love for yellow this summer and its such an awesome color. i need to try this combo you did_

 
Please do!


----------



## ecberger (Oct 28, 2008)

gorgeous


----------



## amyzon (Oct 29, 2008)

Wooow.  I love yellow. And it looks so good on your skin


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 29, 2008)

This is such a beautiful warm look. I wish I could wear yellow too...


----------

